# Intellimouse-abtastrate erhöhen?!



## Suchfunktion (15. Juli 2003)

Hi leute, hab die Intellimouse Optical von Logitech (knapp 2 Jahre) und da es sau schwer ist, einfarbige gratis-mousepads zu bekommen, wollte ich wissen, wie man die abtastrate vom laser erhöht, damit man auch mehrfarbige mousepads nehmen kann, weil meine maus muckt da rum, wenn's mehr als eine farbe ist...

danke!

ciao
Suchfunktion


----------



## Erpel (15. Juli 2003)

Ich glaub net das das geht, da es grade bei einer etwas älteren Maus durch die Hardware begrenzt ist.
Ansonsten gibt es 3 Wege
1.(Lang und teuer)
Du bastelst an der maus rum; du machst sie kaputt; du kaufst eine neue.
2.(Kurz und teuer)
Du kaufst ne neue.
2.(vielleicht ein wenig aufwendig aber nicht sehr teuer)
Du kaufst dir ein gutes Mousepad, bzw z.B. die Werbe-Pads von IKEA sind uni Blau.


----------



## Suchfunktion (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *Ich glaub net das das geht, da es grade bei einer etwas älteren Maus durch die Hardware begrenzt ist.
> Ansonsten gibt es 3 Wege
> 1.(Lang und teuer)
> ...



Ey, das mit ikea is echt ne gute idee!
Ich hol mir Mousepad 'Gehrolf'... hrhr...
danke für den tip!
Werd da dann demnächst mal reinschaun!


----------

